# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > Quality Assurance and Accreditation >  مفاجآة المنتدى : منهج إدارة الجودة لتحقيق النجاح المستدام للمنشآة iso 9004:2009

## أمجد خليفة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أقدم لكل الاخوة والاخوات اعضاء المنتدى الكرام هذه المفاجآة وهي أول ترجمة عربية كاملة لمواصفة الايزو 9004:2009  " منهج تحقيق النجاح المستدام للمنشآة " وقد قمت والحمد لله بالإنتهاء من ترجمتها وإليكم الرابط : 

http://www.4shared.com/document/dOtm...09_arabic.html

نفع الله بها الجميع

أمجد خليفة

----------


## مروة سمير

مشكوووووووووووور

----------

